
Ask HN: Web Development vs. Data Science for a Python Programmer (1 Year)? - kim031
I have some front-end web development experience. But I&#x27;m not very fond of it. Should I go for Python web development framework like flask or choose data analysis. I do have some interest in machine learning. What would be beneficial for my career in the long run? Thanks.
======
dlphn___xyz
machine learning and web dev are miles apart. if you dont have a quant
background stick to web dev

~~~
kim031
I have some background in quant. So I'll give data science a try. Thanks for
the reply.

